# What do you think looks better?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I love the way black sand looks. But it looks dirty fast. But crushed volcanic rock is da best. It looks similar to sand but it's bigger and doesen't stir like sand. But it is some major money. About two bucks a pound


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO: Dark gravel rules!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have black gravel, I would like to see black sand in a tank

I think from now on I will have sand only tanks, I am tired of the scratches from gravel on my glass


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I have black gravel , but i like the med to large natural colored gravel better wish i used it instead.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I like the way the sand looks, but I am having a hell of a time keeping it clean, But I like my black gravel too....All in all, I believe that gravel is better.......for me at least


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I personally like the look of white sand alot
try different subtraes in different tanks for the best variety and to obtain your interest :smile:


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i really like this stuff i bought for my new tank.. it has white, light / dark green, black, and gray gravel in it... the light green looks like it actually glows a little bit, cool stuff, plus it's only 15 cents a lb. at my LFS







.. when i get it set up i'll post a better pic, that one was just taken on my desk, but you get the idea... btw i voted black sand


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i love black sand, but it gets too dirty too easily...

white sand, pure white sand would be interesting...


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

White sand with some gravel mixed in there aswell.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

white sand is my favorite, it looks so natural I want some carribean sand for my salttank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

river rock..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pack that is an awesome picture. You shoulda submitted that one for POTM

I've never seen sand-bottomed tanks IRL, but from photos I've seen (i think insin's 180 tank has that) it looks great. But pebbles are good too... too tough to tell


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I think it all depends on what fish and decor you have in your tank. If you want the fish to blend in, get gravel or sand that is more towards the fishes color. If you want the fish to stand out in your tank, get the opposite colored gravel.

For SW, sand is the only way to go


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

I just tried some sand from HD and it wouldnt settle??It wasnt white sand but it wouldve looked good if it would have settled..I tossed it and bought Arkansas river gravel and i think its gonna look good too?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer the look of a sandy substrate. As for coloration: for both sand and gravel, natural color (ie. not black, white, blue etc....)


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Pea Gravel from Lowes $2.50 for 40 lbs. Looks great, just be sure to rinse real well first because it has alot of mud in it.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I love the look of black sand the best, but have black gravel with a little bit of white gravel mixed in with my cichlids.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

here is my subtrae









this one here goes from black to white and blue in the middle blended, you have heard how different clours give different colourations, ... so its a matter of prefference for the fish


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I have sand in my pygo tank and it looks tight. I lay it on THICK too. The only problem is that you can see fish sh*t a whole lot easier.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

how can black sand get dirty isnt it always black? and i think sand probably would look the best but it looks and sounds like too much trouble washign it and waiting for it to settle i go with black gravel and black background


----------

